# Summit Locals



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

That sucks ass man, real sorry to hear another story of this type of shit. I worked in rentals for a few years and it was insane how many pairs of ski's would get jacked through the year. I know for sure my s7's won't be out of my sight for a second this year. It is an easy thing to call someone out using a paddle with your name/phone plastered right onto a blade, finding a stolen ground stick to me seems like a worse dilemma than the needle in a haystack situation. Still hoping you find the loser that doesn't really think/care about others, and whoop some ass.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Have and of the resorts or the SC Sheriff ever set up any sting operations? It seems like it'd be pretty easy to set a few nice setups out and watch them. I mean, they wouldn't catch everybody, but it'd send a message. A nice pair of skis and bindings could easily cost over $1000, and that makes it a class 4 felony.


----------



## Fluid Dreams (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry man, that's a bummer... coming from someone who spent a couple of winters around the county and has been wanting to go back, you see that kind of a topic heading, and you think it will be something REALLY COOL and exciting - to put out the camaraderie of the people. Well, another time, maybe. Good luck, really, finding it!


----------



## CO.rafter (Oct 10, 2010)

Summit is not as cool as it used to be...


----------



## Fluid Dreams (Jan 9, 2007)

*CMC!!!*

It's about to get 10 TIMEZ cooler once CMC opens it's doors to intelligently motivated mountain sports enthusiasts who want to have a good time while keeping priorities in perspective... with Colorado Mountain College is working towards offering a bachelor's degree program!


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

They do set up stings and thats really the only way to stop it...I got to participate in one it was pretty cool to watch how they did stuff...I just said I had to get the stolen skis outta the back and left the building, called, and the cops came in and handcuffed them. Turned out they committed like 5 felony charges.


----------



## Fluid Dreams (Jan 9, 2007)

Stings are nuts... it's amazing what's out there you really have to be careful of. Sometimes there are things you don't even know are or aren't legit. It's brutal what you can get busted for when unsuspecting, and what you can loured into by those you wish would get busted (scams, ID theft, etc.)... For real, common sense gets you so far, there's a lot to be suspicious of, though.


----------

